# NEWBIE post V2.0, what to get?



## Imtiaaz (5/7/16)

Hi All,

Yesterday I posted a thread labelled: Which Mod should I go for?, see below:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/which-mod-to-go-for.t25393/


and based on the criteria I set there the general consensus was to go for the Eleaf iStick pico. I agree its actually what a noob like myself needs but I'm thinking about the long term. What if after a Month, I decide I want more power, I want to build my own coils etc. It seems as though I would be limited by having the pico, unless I make another purchase.

What are your guys thoughts? Invest now and save or go for the pico now and buy something bigger in the future?


----------



## NaZa05 (5/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I posted a thread labelled: Which Mod should I go for?, see below:
> 
> ...



Honestly I think most people (myself included) just like the idea of more power being there. I have a VTC mini, a 120w minikin and I have just purchased a Pico myself as a backup. I have never gone above 45w even on the coils I have made that I thought was big builds. I use the VTC as my daily runner and have never felt like I am running out of power or I have built something it cannot handle.

That's just my view

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## moolies86 (5/7/16)

The pico is a great kit,I have one myself and I love it,as a new vaper it is perfect and should suite your needs for more than a month,I do undestrand your dilemma however,I went balls to the wall and got myself the minikin 1.5 and the tarot 200w As well as a Aio for stealth vaping,it all depends on your needs,the pico is capable of 75w and I rarely go over 50w,if you do decide to get into coil building you could always opt for the serpent mini or avo22

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## moolies86 (5/7/16)

So my thoughts would be go for the pico now @Imtiaaz ,get yourself a extra battery for back up and some vaporesso 0.6 ccel coils and enjoy it lol if you do decide to get into coil building get yourself the serpent mini in future while you save up for a bigger mod if needed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (5/7/16)

Thank you so much all, I really appreciate the advise and my mind is finally made up...Pico here I come!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Roodt (5/7/16)

Well, my misses uses a pink pico ( so pink i fear growing boobs just picking it up ) with a vaporesso rta tank, and honestly, it is a nicer vape than my tarot with a TFV4 mini running the quad coil....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/16)

And there is a RBA (rebuildable) base available for the Melo3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (5/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Well, my misses uses a pink pico ( so pink i fear growing boobs just picking it up ) with a vaporesso rta tank, and honestly, it is a nicer vape than my tarot with a TFV4 mini running the quad coil....



I just had a look at that tarot VFV4 setup and damn, hard to believe the pico can do that but hey, just reinforced my decision.


----------



## Imtiaaz (5/7/16)

Andre said:


> And there is a RBA (rebuildable) base available for the Melo3.



Whats the difference between RBA and RTA?


----------



## Roodt (5/7/16)

Once. Hence me getting a rx200 today


----------



## Roodt (5/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Whats the difference between RBA and RTA?



Just different brands calling stuff what they want??


----------



## Andre (5/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Whats the difference between RBA and RTA?


RDA = rebuildable dripper atomizer
RTA = rebuildable tank atomizer
RDTA = rebuildable dripper tank atomizer
RBA = rebuildable base, referring to a base for an RTA like the Melo3. Melo calls their RBA an ECR head.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (5/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Once. Hence me getting a rx200 today



I keep hearing about this rx200 Ive seen it, whats all the fuss about?


----------



## Imtiaaz (5/7/16)

Andre said:


> RDA = rebuildable dripper atomizer
> RTA = rebuildable tank atomizer
> RDTA = rebuildable dripper tank atomizer
> RBA = rebuildable base, referring to a base for an RTA like the Melo3. Melo calls their RBA an ECR head.



Thanks Andre, LEGEND!


----------



## RichJB (5/7/16)

The Pico is an excellent mod. I like a more restrictive MTL style of vaping sometimes so I have paired mine with the Augvape Merlin RTA. I have an iStick 60W mod with an Avo24 for when I prefer direct lung.

I think the key to limiting expenditure and getting bang for buck is to eliminate whole categories of gear from consideration. I like single coils and higher resistances, and have no interest in dripping. So being able to instantly disregard any two- and three-battery mods, along with all RDAs and dual-coil-only RTAs, helps me to focus on the gear that I _need_ rather than the gear that I _want_. It's the only way I can stop myself having to take out a second mortgage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Roodt (5/7/16)

Andre said:


> RDA = rebuildable dripper atomizer
> RTA = rebuildable tank atomizer
> RDTA = rebuildable dripper tank atomizer
> RBA = rebuildable base, referring to a base for an RTA like the Melo3. Melo calls their RBA an ECR head.


That explains it all very well, thank you for the information

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (5/7/16)

RichJB said:


> The Pico is an excellent mod. I like a more restrictive MTL style of vaping sometimes so I have paired mine with the Augvape Merlin RTA. I have an iStick 60W mod with an Avo24 for when I prefer direct lung.
> 
> I think the key to limiting expenditure and getting bang for buck is to eliminate whole categories of gear from consideration. I like single coils and higher resistances, and have no interest in dripping. So being able to instantly disregard any two- and three-battery mods, along with all RDAs and dual-coil-only RTAs, helps me to focus on the gear that I _need_ rather than the gear that I _want_. It's the only way I can stop myself having to take out a second mortgage.



I too have no interest in dripping so that already saves me some bucks, thanks for the advise hey. Appreciate it


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/7/16)

Hi All,

SO, two days ago I got my little Eleaf pico, and I must say I am absolutely loving it!!!!

Thank you all for the awesome recommendation and advise.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Roodt (7/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> SO, two days ago I got my little Eleaf pico, and I must say I am absolutely loving it!!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the awesome recommendation and advise.



Shots dude, enjoy!
Did you get a better tank, or using the Melo3 ?


----------



## brotiform (7/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Well, my misses uses a pink pico ( so pink i fear growing boobs just picking it up ) with a vaporesso rta tank, and honestly, it is a nicer vape than my tarot with a TFV4 mini running the quad coil....



It's all down to the tank being better than the TFV4. The Smok , even with quad coil didnt impress me very much , and the RBA deck is garbolo imho.


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Shots dude, enjoy!
> Did you get a better tank, or using the Melo3 ?



For now I'm using the Melo3, I have had so many mixed advise when it comes to the tank. Some say that the Melo3 works just fine and others believe there's better out there.

I'm not really sure what a better tank for this mod will be. Maybe you can suggest some?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> For now I'm using the Melo3, I have had so many mixed advise when it comes to the tank. Some say that the Melo3 works just fine and others believe there's better out there.
> 
> I'm not really sure what a better tank for this mod will be. Maybe you can suggest some?



The Melo III tank and in particular the Mini version is a mighty fine tank and in fact is my favourite tank right now with the 0.6Ω Vaporesso cCell coil installed. I have more than a few tanks in my arsenal and I can tell you the Melo III is one perfect tank.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (7/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> For now I'm using the Melo3, I have had so many mixed advise when it comes to the tank. Some say that the Melo3 works just fine and others believe there's better out there.
> 
> I'm not really sure what a better tank for this mod will be. Maybe you can suggest some?


Melo3 works perfectly for me. I found an RBA head here if you are interested.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Melo III tank and in particular the Mini version is a mighty fine tank and in fact is my favourite tank right now with the 0.6Ω Vaporesso cCell coil installed. I have more than a few tanks in my arsenal and I can tell you the Melo III is one perfect tank.
> View attachment 60144



HOLY MOTHER!!!!

I also enjoy the vape I'm getting but what do I know, I'm still a noob. I shall try the 0.6Ω Vaporesso cCell and see how that works.

Thanks dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roodt (7/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Melo III tank and in particular the Mini version is a mighty fine tank and in fact is my favourite tank right now with the 0.6Ω Vaporesso cCell coil installed. I have more than a few tanks in my arsenal and I can tell you the Melo III is one perfect tank.
> View attachment 60144


oh my goodness... I am so jealous right now... 

future goals

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## E.T. (7/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Melo III tank and in particular the Mini version is a mighty fine tank and in fact is my favourite tank right now with the 0.6Ω Vaporesso cCell coil installed. I have more than a few tanks in my arsenal and I can tell you the Melo III is one perfect tank.
> View attachment 60144



@Rob Fisher please PM me your address, I want to come and steal (liberate) some of your vape gear, it doubt that you'll even notice a few missing tanks or Mods!


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/7/16)

E.T. said:


> @Rob Fisher please PM me your address, I want to come and steal (liberate) some of your vape gear, it doubt that you'll even notice a few missing tanks or Mods!



HAHA...That guys got some serious equipment.. I'm so jelly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/16)

E.T. said:


> @Rob Fisher please PM me your address, I want to come and steal (liberate) some of your vape gear, it doubt that you'll even notice a few missing tanks or Mods!



I would indeed notice... I have a system... Twice I thought I had lost a mod but both times it was the little mods charging underneath the desk and I have forgotten they were there!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would indeed notice... I have a system... Twice I thought I had lost a mod but both times it was the little mods charging underneath the desk and I have forgotten they were there!



Looks like we out of luck @E.T. lol..Hey Rob,if I were to want to build my own coils where would I go from here? With the pico, is it worth it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (7/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> SO, two days ago I got my little Eleaf pico, and I must say I am absolutely loving it!!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the awesome recommendation and advise.


Really happy you like your new setup @Imtiaaz !


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Really happy you like your new setup @Imtiaaz !



I love it dude, all my private PM's to you paid off...hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Looks like we out of luck @E.T. lol..Hey Rob,if I were to want to build my own coils where would I go from here? With the pico, is it worth it?



@Imtiaaz building your own coils is a natural progression and something you should try on your vape journey... those technically minded and good with thier hands often never go back to commercial coils because they build to thier own profiles. Back in the day I also built my own coils because commercial coils were no where as good as self built coils... but with the advent of the cCell ceramic coils that is no longer the case.

So the short answer is yes you should try it... I haven't built for the Melo III but @Andre has and seems to be happy with it so I say give it a go.

I still build coils for my bottom fed REO's and other Squonkers as well as my Serpent Mini and Avocado's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Imtiaaz building your own coils is a natural progression and something you should try on your vape journey... those technically minded and good with thier hands often never go back to commercial coils because they build to thier own profiles. Back in the day I also built my own coils because commercial coils were no where as good as self built coils... but with the advent of the cCell ceramic coils that is no longer the case.
> 
> So the short answer is yes you should try it... I haven't built for the Melo III but @Andre has and seems to be happy with it so I say give it a go.
> 
> I still build coils for my bottom fed REO's and other Squonkers as well as my Serpent Mini and Avocado's.



Appreciate all your advise @Rob Fisher. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Looks like we out of luck @E.T. lol..Hey Rob,if I were to want to build my own coils where would I go from here? With the pico, is it worth it?


Yip, well worth it. Here is the RBA (rebuidable deck) you need: http://atomize.co.za/eleaf-rba-ecr?search=ECR. Get a mandrel (or screwdriver or coil kit) with an outer diameter of 2.5 mm and some Kanthal A1 wire (26, 27 and/or 28 gauge) and some Cotton Bacon V2 and you are good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/7/16)

Andre said:


> Yip, well worth it. Here is the RBA (rebuidable deck) you need: http://atomize.co.za/eleaf-rba-ecr?search=ECR. Get a mandrel (or screwdriver or coil kit) with an outer diameter of 2.5 mm and some Kanthal A1 wire (26, 27 and/or 28 gauge) and some Cotton Bacon V2 and you are good to go.



Can always count on this guy to help out..Brilliant thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------

